# Do you damp your pads when polishing?



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi guys, I've seen a few people using a fine mist over the panel that they are machine polishing to keep the pad and polish cool and prevent dusting!

What do you guys recommend?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I do, especially if it's something that's not too workable like 3M fast cut+. And QD should be fine.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

So something like demon shine just to cool the pads?


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

no- i just put enough polish on to work the entire panel as i finding lifting the pad off each time to add polish loses the heat so it takes twice the time to correct. but thats just what i do


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

You don't want a dry pad, spritz with qd or just plain water. You don't need heat in the panel to correct the paint! Heat is a by-product of the polishing process, and Should be kept to a minimum


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

With Optimum polishes no need for a spray but others it can really help. I spray the pad not the panel


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I did on sat I was out in the sun so it was a must a think


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

i did on sunday when the weather was good. I find it really helps, iether water or QD, sometimes a mixture of both.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks guys

Uploaded via my test iPhone5 on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I use quick spray of water when using P1


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

avit88 said:


> no- i just put enough polish on to work the entire panel as i finding lifting the pad off each time to add polish loses the heat so it takes twice the time to correct. but thats just what i do


Heat, if your generating heat your doing it wrong, panel should be still cool.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Right will try some water tomorrow see what differences i get. Will this also prolong the life of the polishing pad?


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

thnx for the tips, i will now wet me pads with QD in stead of damp them with just some water


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

It purely depends on what polish I'm using, for Scholl S17+ for instance I don't use anything but with 3M FCP I would just spray the pad once with some water or QD


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Heat, if your generating heat your doing it wrong, panel should be still cool.


Really???? First time I've ever heard that! I've always found you build up a bit of heat, obviously you try and keep it to a minimum to avoid causing any damage but I don't think I've ever kept a panel "cool" - it's always been at least warm when polishing it.


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

heat is inevitable due to the obvious friction involved in machine polishing, but is an unrequired by-product. Alot of people think you need to build up heat in a panel to help correct the paint, you simply do not!


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

I have to. I also find neat QD is better and lubes better than water.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

but are we all agreed that a slight spray of water/qd is ok for going on the pad!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

B17BLG said:


> Right will try some water tomorrow see what differences i get. Will this also *prolong the life of the polishing pad*?


Yes, i think so. I've had a few pads delaminate from the Velcro and backing plate, the ones that have done this have been rather hot between the pad and backing plate......a squirt of water/QD can only help this.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Heat can also help correct, as the paint softens slightly. Helpful on major correction on very hard paints. To much heat is a no no though ..


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

A bit of heat but not heat heat. water is fine.


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

I give a mist of water on the pad when starting and will give it a spritz when polishing if it starts to dry out early. I find it helps to 'revive' the polish on the pad.


----------

